# My moggies *Pic heavy*



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Here are my moggies 

First up - Here's Taco. He's our really noisy, very talkative boy and he follows me around the house all the time lol.





































Molly and Taco



















Holly




























Molly



















Tilly




























Tilly and Holly


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous cats....lovely pics.


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Such beautiful kitties  I love the pictures.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Tilly is beautiful !!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow they are stunners didnt know you had cats.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Aww they are beautiful .......


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> wow they are stunners didnt know you had cats.


Yep, thankfully they get along with the ferrets perfectly lol


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are lovely


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Yep, thankfully they get along with the ferrets perfectly lol


they are stunning great pics. love the tabby and white Taco


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw they are all beautiful


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are all gorgeous


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Great pics you have there, and what beautiful cats!!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind comments


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics, lovely cats.


----------



## Kirstyx69 (Oct 17, 2009)

They are all so cute x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are so beautiful! May I please kitty-nap Taco? I love him


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Lovely cats but I especially love Tilly!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> They are so beautiful! May I please kitty-nap Taco? I love him


I should warn you, he says no, woo woo, hello and nangs alot :lol:

Every morning i ask if he wants breakfast and he says "nooooo" lol


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Love your pictures maria...

gorg cats xx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Love your pictures maria...
> 
> gorg cats xx


You left the 'C' out of my name, my sisters name is Maria


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I should warn you, he says no, woo woo, hello and nangs alot :lol:
> 
> Every morning i ask if he wants breakfast and he says "nooooo" lol


I love conversational cats, my boy does the same, he always has to get the last word in


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

This morning, Taco jumped on the bed and made a 'prffft' sound in my ear 
I think someone was trying to tell that it was breakfast time


----------

